# ISO TRAVEL GIRL , DIRTY IS FINE



## Popsicle (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking for a down ass chick who knows the streets and rails. I personally will allow any and all offers . 
Cut straight to the shit type , no excuses or hang ups on travel . A need to seek and find life in every town and explore the country by rail , foot , horseback , skateboard , bicycle , surfboard , 

You? Must have pretty eyes or atleast one good one. Long hair blonde or any multi colored hair is fine . 

And last but not least not into being fucked up all the time or atleast until dark . 

Pics upon request and I'm a good looking man .
I thanks


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 8, 2017)

stp is not a dating site or a place for you to pick up girls.


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Pics upon request and I'm a good looking man .




That's what we all say before ya hear the crack of a smiley to yer temple. lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> stp is not a dating site or a place for you to pick up girls.



aww man, i'm guessing im going to have to make a rule for this now.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 9, 2017)

Im pretty sure he's just being silly. I can appreciate his writing.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 9, 2017)

I mean why cant we date on here? Where else are you going to find this? Everywhere Else they want go to dinner and a movie like yay here's a cookie::wacky::. I think it should be monitered but I get it people fuck it up. I'd say if he's serious this shits stupid tho. But thats the vetting process in effect.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 9, 2017)

Then delete this thread please ..Sorry


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 9, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> I mean why cant we date on here? Where else are you going to find this? Everywhere Else they want go to dinner and a movie like yay here's a cookie::wacky::. I think it should be monitered but I get it people fuck it up. I'd say if he's serious this shits stupid tho. But thats the vetting process in effect.



Would agree to this as well but hey I see where they are coming from as well . 

The avatar is little misleading on the sex and relationships section .. it should have one of a heart cracked in two ? Lmao or an eviction or past due notice .

I say Matt or Can't cure delete it I'll go back to my boxcar with my chicken thread .


----------



## salxtina (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm choosing to willfully misread this acronym.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2017)

new rules have been posted that disallow posting 'personals ads' type threads as outlined here:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/rules-for-this-forum-area.4111/

due to these new rules i am locking any offending threads and will issue warnings for future violations of these rules.



Gaucho Deluxe said:


> I mean why cant we date on here? Where else are you going to find this? Everywhere Else they want go to dinner and a movie like yay here's a cookie::wacky::. I think it should be monitered but I get it people fuck it up. I'd say if he's serious this shits stupid tho. But thats the vetting process in effect.



the problem with your suggestion is that a lot of stereotypical men will abuse this section and create an environment where women are afraid to post (in any forum area) for fear of unwanted sexual advances. this is already a serious problem online anyways, so i'm not going to create a section of the forums that exacerbates that issue.


----------

